# Swarm Lure



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

HBH is made with lemongrass and spearmint because bees enjoy these smells.

Would it be a good idea to add a trace of spearmint to your lure?

Has anyone tried HBH or homemade version without sugar for a swam lure?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Lemongrass oil smells like Nasonov. Peppermint does not. It will only distract...


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I have not tried HBH for swarm lures. But here is a product that works real well. I use about 2 tsps on a folded paper towel, then I stick the paper towel in a sandwich-size, zipper-lock kind of plastic bag. The smell slowly releases and lasts until you catch a swarm. Swarms usually start to shred the bag. I lay the bag on top of the top bars in my box-style swarm traps.

From Great Lakes Integrated Pest Management:

http://www.scentry.com/Beescent.htm
http://www.greatlakesipm.com/pollination.html

Great Lakes also sells a commercial swarm lure for honey bees:

http://www.greatlakesipm.com/scentrylures.html look for lure #SC-L311

And here is something new:

http://www.amazon.com/Monterey-Hone...S69O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324489962&sr=8-2

I also advocate at least one frame of old black comb and if your trap has been successful in catching a swarm, leave all the propolis in it. Used traps smell like home to a scout bee.

This isn't exactly what you asked for, but I don't think HBH would be the best lure.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I say keep it simple. Just a little lemongrass.


----------

